# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  dojenje preko godine dana i odbijanje druge hrane

## margaretica

Nisam našla sličnu temu, ako ima, spojite me. 
Naime, moja beba od 16 mjeseci jede jako slabo (ima 9 i pol kila). 
Bilo je boljih i lošijih perioda, ali ovo sada više ne liči na ništa.
Ne želi jesti gotovo ništa što mu se ponudi. 
Po noći nacicava sve u 16 (idu mu zubići, a nema dude), pa je ujutro sit od mlijeka, prvi nazovi obrok je oko 11 kada pojede par žlica nečega ili minijaturni komadić voća; onda ide spavati (uspavljuje se dojenjem); poslije bi trebao biti ručak što u njegovom slučaju izgleda tako da se gotovo do večeri borim da bi pojeo 10ak - 15ak žlica ručka; večeru najčešće pojede ok, ali zadnjih desetak dana 5 žlica griza na mlijeku je njemu dovoljno. I naravno, onda opet kreće uspavljivanje dojenjem plus nacicavanje po noći. 
Ne bi me to sve brinulo da nije anemičan.
Kuham zdravo i fino.
S jedne sam strane sretna da barem pije mlijeko kada već ne jede, a s druge se pitam: da li produženo dojenje "kumuje" ovakvoj situaciji?

----------


## apricot

ne bih reka da je produženo dojenje "krivo" za to
on je jedostavno takvo dijete

pokušaj komadiće hrane ostavljati na strateškim mjestima; rasporedi zdjelice po sobi u kojoj boravi, a unutra nareži malo prokuhanu mrkvu, jabuku, nešto
žgance skuhaj natvrdo i nareži na kockice

bilo što

projest će

----------


## Mojca

Moja je prvi obrok da se mogao nazvati obrokom pojela s 14 mjeseci kad sam počela raditi. 
Sad ima 18 i 9,5 kg. A rođena s 4630. 
Ne brinem se više. Prihvatila sam da je jednostavno takvo dijete i to je to... 

Imaš cijeli topic o tome http://forum.roda.hr/threads/24962-O...-postrojimo-se!!!!

I da.. i je isto blago anemična, nije to ništa strašno... no ako te baš jako brine imaš u ljekarni na Dolcu za kupiti Aktiferrin (uvoz iz Njemačke, 15 kn mislim), nježni preparat za podizanje željeza... i... moja je projela kad sam joj dala špek. Nakon toga je počela konkretnije jesti.  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## mikka

moja isto nis ne jede, osim grozdica. i juhe, ne uvijek. ima 21 mjesec i negdje oko 10-11 kila koje je natukla samo dojenjem, valjda. isto je rodena velika, 4200. 

ja se uopce ne zelim boriti s njom oko hrane. nekad pokusavam da jede, pa odustanem, pa sve tako.. ovisi koliko imam energije. ali zato jede ono sto se ne jede, pijesak, drvo, travu, cvijece, papir, kamenje.. svega sam joj u ustima nasla. i u dreku. pije vodu iz lokve kad ju ja ne gledam. pojede tu i tamo psecu hranu. vise od pola hrane potopi u casu s vodom. ma sou zivi. ja zivim u nadi da ce jednom poceti normalno jesti.

----------


## kavofob

> pojede tu i tamo psecu hranu


mi nismo imali problema s dohranom, ali sam dugo vodila bitke s jedenjem mačje i pseće hrane

spontano je prestala s 2,5 godine

----------


## mikka

ne znam, i moja 5-godisnjakinja si isto gricne. jede i konjske "keksice". ali ona jede normalnu hranu pa me bas briga. ova mala jede samo grozdice i sisa. a ima skoro 2

----------


## Jadranka

> ise od pola hrane potopi u casu s vodom. ma sou zivi. ja zivim u nadi da ce jednom poceti normalno jesti.


hehe... i moj to radi... kad mu je dosta papanja, sve sto mu je ostalo pomno umijesa u casu s vodom, dobro promucka, nekoliko puta izvadi i vrati sve unutra, ako je na stolu jos koja casa malo prelijeva iz jedne u drugu, onda popije par gutljaja cisto da proba sto je napravio, ili polize prste, ako nije bila casa s vodom nego jogurt   :Mljac:  onda sve to prolije u tanjur i ode od stola... ludonja. 

A od macje hrane jede samo keksice - probirljiv je kao i macak :O

----------


## Jadranka

A sto se tice dojenja i papanja, moj je definitivno poceo bolje jesti otkako ja radim pa nema ciku stalno na raspolaganju. Ali imao je on i prije faze da dva tjedna i jede i sise puno, pa da dva tjedna skoro pa samo sise, s tim da tada ne bi nesto puno vise sisao nego i ona prethodna dva tjedna kad je i jeo i sisao. 

Sad sam ostala pet dana doma. Prva dva dana je samo isao za mnom i govorio "cici, cici" i nije mu se nista ekstra jelo, a onda je druga tri dana jeo ko veliki (i nesto manje sisao). 

Jel ti jede sam? Moj npr. kad je sa mnom sam jede, ne da mi da ga hranim. Ali mislim da ga i baka i teta cuvalica hrane. Makar mu daju i zlicu da on sam grabi.  

Mozda bi ti vani bolje jeo? On meni u principu oce jest svakih sat i po, dva... pa kad smo vani i kad mi dodje sa "cici, cici" ja mu kazem, "ne moze sad, to cemo doma" i uvalim neku vocku i onda on to slasno pojede. U zadnje vrijeme su jagode pravi hit.

----------


## Mojca

E da... moja bolje jede ako na mobitelu gleda Piko crtani ili sebe na video klipovima. Naravno da je ježim od toga... ali sam sretna da išta pojede, pa šutim.  :škartoc:

----------


## leonisa

> moja isto nis ne jede, osim grozdica. i juhe, ne uvijek. ima 21 mjesec i negdje oko 10-11 kila koje je natukla samo dojenjem, valjda. isto je rodena velika, 4200. 
> 
> ja se uopce ne zelim boriti s njom oko hrane. nekad pokusavam da jede, pa odustanem, pa sve tako.. ovisi koliko imam energije. ali zato jede ono sto se ne jede, pijesak, drvo, travu, cvijece, papir, kamenje.. svega sam joj u ustima nasla. i u dreku. pije vodu iz lokve kad ju ja ne gledam. pojede tu i tamo psecu hranu. vise od pola hrane potopi u casu s vodom. ma sou zivi. ja zivim u nadi da ce jednom poceti normalno jesti.


ahahahahahaha! ko da si moju opisala.
samo sto ima 12mj i kao sad je pocela nesto jesti, ali sama :rolleyes:
jucer je oglodala rotkvicu za veceru. iako joj je bila ljuta i radila je face, al ona se zapikirala na nju i morala je biti njena. kao i badem dan prije. i salveta za desert. i trava za dorucak. sol s kamenja na plazi. 
nekad sizim, nekad ne.
ne povezujem to s dojenjem. starija je puno vise dojila i puno vise jela.

----------


## anasti

> hehe... i moj to radi... kad mu je dosta papanja, sve sto mu je ostalo pomno umijesa u casu s vodom, dobro promucka, nekoliko puta izvadi i vrati sve unutra, ako je na stolu jos koja casa malo prelijeva iz jedne u drugu, onda popije par gutljaja cisto da proba sto je napravio, ili polize prste, ako nije bila casa s vodom nego jogurt   onda sve to prolije u tanjur i ode od stola... ludonja. 
> 
> A od macje hrane jede samo keksice - probirljiv je kao i macak :O


ovako i moj:D
margaretica, dal ti mali jede sam? 
Moj ima 15mj, isto cica za dnevno i večernje spavanje,i još noću od jednom do više puta, ovisno kakav mu je dan i dal ga zubi muče.
Naučio je sam jesti žlicom, zahtijevao čak! Tako da više ne dam nikom da ga hrani jer se on sav isfrustrira + što mislim da ovako pojede koliko je zaista gladan. Bude toga svuda u krugu metar i pol ali on je zadovoljan i ja ne brinem dal je gladan ili našopan.. Jede relativno često.. Nekad puno nekad ništa!
Probaj ga što više aktivirati da sam jede pa makar napravio nered, a ako neće, jednom će već jesti..  Sve je to normalno!

----------


## margaretica

Moj malecki ne jede sam, nije niti zainteresiran za to. 
Ja mu ostavim i žlicu i vilicu i padelicu s hranom i narezano voće i bocu s kljunom na mali stolić tako da može do svega, povremeno se zaleti do toga, ubaci neku igračku u padelicu i ode dalje. Ili uzme komadić voća i donese mi: mama njam njam. I da meni da ja pojedem. Ili nešto brljavi s žlicom, pokušava uzeti jelo iz padelice i prebaciti ga u drugu, ne pada mu na pamet da žlicu gurne u usta. Iako mu je pokazano kako se to radi. Ako mu se približiš u tom osjetljivom trenutku, slijedi živčana reakcija jer mu tada na pameti nije jelo nego operacija prebacivanja hrane. Osim kada su u pitanju grožđice, njih voli i jede. Ali brate mili....
Kada smo vani, to je sasvim druga priča; tada jede, ali tek toliko da utaži ljutu glad i da preživi do kuće gdje ga čeka najomiljenije jelo u najomiljenijim pozama: izvodi akrobacije na mami, a mlijeko samo teče: nema omražene hranilice, ne mora se sjediti mirno, ne mora se žvakati. 
A ne znam, meni se čini da to itekako ima veze s dojenjem: on zbog dojenja nikad nije u potpunosti gladan. A ja mu dojenje nikad ne odbijam. I rezultat je takav kakav je. 

Ne brinem se ja zbog ničega osim zbog toga što mislim da dojenjem u ovoj dobi ne dobiva sve hranjive tvari koje mu trebaju za rast i razvoj.

----------


## kahna

Da te utješim, 
moja je počela jesti sa, koliko ono? 21 mj a do tada je bila, doslovno, isključivo dojena
I to kad je 'počela jesti'  je bilo po par žličica ili grizova dnevno, ovo što ti pišeš je prema njoj ustvari super  :Grin: 

Sada sa malo više od 2,5 god ima jedva 11,5 kg
ima dana kad brljavi i skoro ništa ne pojede, a opet, ima dana kad jede toliko da mi uopće nije jasno gdje joj je stalo  :Laughing: 

Isto doji.
Nisam se brinula i zamarala, ne dok znam da pocica i s tim dobije sve što joj treba  :Grin: 
Ne zamaram se ni sada, hoćeš? nećeš, nemoraš!  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

ma ne zamaram se ni ja, nekako evoluiras s trecim djetetom  :Grin: , ali nekad ipak ne mogu vjerovati da po 2-3 dana ne pojede nista osim grozdica  :Undecided:

----------


## kahna

a valjda im je dovoljno
Luka isto jede 'na mahove' nekad ok, nekad skoro pa ništa, a nekada puuno više nego uobičajeno
ja im ostavim na volju

----------


## margaretica

> Nisam se brinula i zamarala, ne dok znam da pocica i s tim dobije sve što joj treba


Pa ovo je bitno. 
Jel dobije on/ona cicanjem sve što mu/joj treba?

Nisam ranije napisala da sam umrla od smijeha čitajući što su sve vaše bebe probale pojesti. Stvarno su bebe divna stvorenja: nepodnošljiva lakoća postojanja.

----------


## Jadranka

Ako vani jede, ja bi mu sto vise obroka nudila vani, posebno sad kad dolazi lipo vrime, i kad se moze skoro cijeli dan bi  vani.

----------


## mikka

dala sam joj ja bananu danas vani, nasla sam ju skoro iste velicine (minus 2 griza) na podu u autu zgazenu

ali je zato jela blato iz lokve

ma mislim ono

----------


## Mojca

Ma moja je super.  :Laughing:  Neću više nikad reći da ne jede.  :Laughing:  

Otkrila sam neku integralnu tjesteninu u bio&bio, http://www.biobio.hr/tjestenina-duru...bioambra-20811 mala je, taman za njen mali zalogaj, pospem ju parmezanom.. tamani ju ko termit, svaki put se čudim... istina razvuče na sat vremena, dok svaku posebno stavi na kažiprst... ali pojede. 
I špek, to bi mogla non stop jesti...  :Rolling Eyes:  
I maslinovo ulje... umače kruh u njega i cucla. 
I slanutak, ali bez opne. Isto u maslinovom ulju. 

Eto... možda vam da ideju.

----------


## crnka84

od kad smo počeli s dohranom s 6 mjeseci, pa sve do 15 mjeseci ja ne mogu zbrojiti ni jednu manju zdjelicu hrane da je pojeo. Svaki dan sam izmišljala, nudila, molila, ništa nije palilo osim sise. Onda sam jedan dan ponudila i on je pojeo, pa sutradan opet i tako je krenilo. Jednostavno je jednom počeo jesti. Sisao je do 32 mjeseca. Svaku njegovu žlicu nepojedene hrane imam upisanu u excelu ( što sam pravila, koliko sam napravila i koliko je on od toga pojeo, tj. nije pojeo ) i sve će da pročita kad nauči čitat  :Laughing: . A u 9. mjesecu stiže drugi sisavac i mene je već sad čisto strah početka dohrane  :Shock:

----------


## margaretica

Ja se još uvijek trudim i svaki dan pripremam/kuham najmanje tri obroka.

On još uvijek više/manje sve odbija.

Što se tiče njegovog ponašanja - otkako se probudi, taj ne staje; ali se pojačano znoji (i tu mislim na lokve ispod njega dok spava iako spava potpuno gol). Znojenje i manjak apetita mogu biti znakovi anemije, a on je imao smanjen hemoglobin (90 i nešto, nemam nalaz) u ožujku ove godine. 

Morat ćemo se naručiti na vađenje krvi da vidimo gdje smo sada s tim. 

Slutim da smo tu negdje, u biti, tome se nadam, jer pokušavala sam sve da jede: i nudila, i ne nudila i ostavljala da si sam uzme i dubila na glavi i davala mu vani i davala mu unutra i davala mu u društvu i davala mu kada je sam i pokazivala mu spotove na internetu i ja stvarno ne znam više šta da pokušam da to dijete počne jesti, osim da mu ukinem dojenje po danu i noći i ostavim mu jedino npr za uspavljivanje. Imam osjećaj da dok god mu dajem cicu kada on hoće (a hoće stalno) neće biti ništa od jela što i ne bi bio problem kada bi mu nalaz krvi bio u redu i kada bih ja bila sigurna da mu ne fali bitnih nutrijenata. 

Šta mislite?

----------


## Beti3

Kad pitaš što mislim, evo: nemoj mu davati na zahtjev dojiti. Na zahtjev se doji prva 3-4 mjeseca dok beba ne uhvati ritam. Koliko sam pročitala, dijete ti ima godinu i pol. Nikako ne davati cicu kad on poželi. 

I mora jesti hranu. Tvoje mlijeko mu nije dovoljno.

Ako želiš i dalje dojiti, to ograniči na rano ujutro i prije spavanja. Noću isto ne, objasni mu da cice spavaju ili nešto slično.

 Da li ti njemu posebno kuhaš hranu? Zašto? On može jesti normalnu hranu koju i vi jedete. Sjednite svi, ili samo vas dvoje za sto, u vrijeme obroka i jedite. Ono što možete i ti i on jesti. Nemoj njemu nešto drugo. Neka obrok bude zajednički doživljaj. Neka vidi da i ti voliš istu hranu. Pričajte, neka hrana bude u drugom planu. I neka bude ukusna, njemu privlačnog izgleda. Ne miksano ili gnječeno. 

Imaš dobar osjećaj, nije dobro za njegov razvoj da ne jede. Tu nije bitan nalaz krvi, ustvari, uopće ti ne treba nalaz krvi. Samo promijeni ponašanje oko hrane i neka jede. Hranu. Voće u ruku. Meso pečeno, ribu ako želi, krumpir, pire ili pečeni, salate, čušpajze, juhe svih vrsta, rižu, tjesteninu sa saftom, ćufte, ma što god kuhaš. I kruh.  Samo prilagodi da ne bude slano ni prezačinjeno. Mi smo se svi prilagodili takvoj, manje začinjenoj, prehrani i kako su djeca rasla, svi ostali i dalje na maloj količini soli. Svima dobro.

edit: kolače sam zaboravila. Peci mu fine kolače.

----------


## Jadranka

Moj pije zeljezo vec dva mjeseca, i mogu ti rec da mu se znacajno popravio apetit. Ima on jos dana kad slabo jede, al sad ima i dana kad ide okolo i vice, papa, papa, i samo gleda sto bi stavio u usta. Njemu je hemoglobin bio, mislim, 97 kad mu je doktorica prepisala zeljezo. I ja njega jos dojim, kad sam doma, na zahtjev. Al po meni, on se od mog mlika nece najest, moze on 15 minuta sisat pa pet minuta nakon toga svejedno pojest dobro  rucak il veceru.

----------


## apricot

> Ja se još uvijek trudim i svaki dan pripremam/kuham najmanje tri obroka.
> 
> On još uvijek više/manje sve odbija.


eto ti odgovora  :Smile: 
previše se trudiš

neka hrana prestane biti centar vašega svijeta i života, jer doista nije
to bi samo trebao biti izvor preživljavanja, a ne nešto oko čega će se sve vrtjeti

ja ti neću reći da ne dojiš na zahtjev
dapače, reći ću kako je to jako dobro i pametno i kako je sreća da dijete barem iz tvojega mlijeka ima jako veliki postotak važnih nutrijenata

provjeri mu opet krvnu sliku

----------


## IvanaR

Mislim da ti je dobra ideja da opet prekontrolišeš hemoglobin. Ukoliko je ispod 100 ja bih, obavezno, tražila neki preparat gvožđa pogodan za malu decu. Anemija sama po sebi smanjuje apetit, pa se možda vrtite u začaranom krugu.
Takođe, da li mu daješ meso svakodnevno? S obzirom na anemiju, mislim da bi trebala. Ako hoće da ga jede i za ručak i za večeru još bolje. Žumance je, takođe, bogato gvožđem, pa ako sme da ga jede slobodno mu češće daj.
I moj je u istom klubu 15 meseci, hemoglobin 106. Moj voli banane i to je jedina hana koju baš voli. Ja mu ponudim doručak (palenta, proso, riža sa jabukom, kajsijom isl), najčešće odbije. Onda dobije bananu oko 10-11h. Ako nešto ostane od banane to spremim u frižider. Za ručak mu ponudim ono što i mi jedemo, ako neće umuljam u to onu preostalu bananu, tako prođe nekad bolje nekad slabije. Za večeru, smiksam bananu sa grilovanom piletinom. Ispečem pileće grudi na gril tiganju, iseckam na nekoliko komada i zaledim. Kad mi treba samo razledim komad u mikrotalasnoj i spremno je. 
Čini mi se da voli masnije meso, pa sad ostavljam kožicu na piletini, uzmem mleveno od plećke umesto od buta i sl. Žitarice zaobilazi u širokom luku, izgleda je paleo  :Smile: 
E da, moja devojčica (sada 4 i jede) je takođe slabo jela kao beba. Ona je u tom dobu volela supe sa povrćem, pri čemu sam povrće dodavala na samom kraju kuvanja, tako da ostane malo tvrđe i lepo šareno.
Nadam se da će nešto i kod vas upaliti.

----------


## LolaMo

Ja isto mislim da je to dosta nizak hemoglobin za dijete te dobi. Nije vam pedijatrica nikakvo željezo dala?

----------


## Mojca

> Moj pije zeljezo vec dva mjeseca, i mogu ti rec da mu se znacajno popravio apetit. Ima on jos dana kad slabo jede, al sad ima i dana kad ide okolo i vice, papa, papa, i samo gleda sto bi stavio u usta. Njemu je hemoglobin bio, mislim, 97 kad mu je doktorica prepisala zeljezo. I ja njega jos dojim, kad sam doma, na zahtjev. Al po meni, on se od mog mlika nece najest, moze on 15 minuta sisat pa pet minuta nakon toga svejedno pojest dobro  rucak il veceru.


Koje željezo mu daješ, ja sam probala par preparata ništa neće... a ja nemam snage to na sigu ugurati u nju. 
21 mjesec 9,9 kg.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Inače... ne gasi se, mrtva sam umorna... stalno je u pokretu, stalno neka akcija, čak i dok jede juri po stanu.  :gaah:

----------


## mikka

mojca meni tvoje dete cist normalno izgleda. i moja ima torpedo u guzici i sva je zgoljava, iako je u zadnje vrijeme pocela jesti,. nisam ju vagala otkad je imala 9 mjeseci, al pretpostavljam da ima oko 11 kila (cistih misica, naravno  :lool: )

----------


## Mojca

mikka, je izgleda tako, ali opipaj joj rebra drugi put.  :Smile:  
I ponesi štapić, imaš mam ksilofon. 

A hrana joj se sastoji od pet namirnica: slanutak, grah, integrala tjestenina, špek i žganci. 
Istina, jela bi ona i napolitanke, ali mama ne da.  :Grin:  
Dok je bilo jagoda i borovnica, jela je i voće... a sad ni to. No... naučila sam živjeti s tim... ponekad se još malo iznerviram... ali ne često.  :Grin:

----------


## margaretica

Je, pedijatrica nam je dala neke kapi za željezo, ali ja imam problema s davanjem tih kapi.

Npr skuham griz na mlijeku za doručak, kad ne gleda kapnem mu na žlicu (treba uzimati 7 kapi ujutro i 7 navečer, kada je gledao kako kapam ne bi više otvorio usta, nema te šanse), on ili pojede tu žlicu što je super i onda idemo dalje (dok otvara usta), ili skuži kap i neće više otvoriti usta, ili uopće neće jesti doručak taj dan (što je češća varijanta) pa onda iskemijam da mu za ručak nakapam npr 7 kapi u početak ručka pa nekad pojede (bar žlicu - dvije ručka a s tim i te kapi) a nekad neće niti ručati pa te kapi ostanu u ručku koji on nije pojeo. Ista priča je za večeru. Uglavnom, mislim da se je susjedinom psu i kokošima popravilo željezo.  :Laughing: 

Nedavno smo imali goste i par dana je kod nas bilo dijete koje kada treba jesti sjedne za stol i jede; kada treba oprati zube otvori usta; kada se treba obući ne bježi po stanu a kada ga uloviš ne mlati nogama i rukama tako da dok ga obučeš možeš slobodno pod tuš; kada treba ići spavati kaže laku noć, uzme slikovnicu i ide u sobu; dijete koje ponekad sjedne i poigra se s kockicama ili nečim drugim a ne juri ko sumanuto bez obzira je li vani ili unutra; kad mu režeš nokte ne urla kao da ga kolješ i kada treba piti sirup za željezo sam traži sirup i nakon što pojede 2 žlice želi još  :Shock:  ....... Ja jako volim svoje dijete, ali brate mili, pa zar niti jedna stvar ne može biti jednostavna? (ovo je retoričko pitanje)

Niti ja nisam htjela na silu, ali morat ću mada ne znam kako to izvest, sirup je pljuvao van tj. prskao iz usta po podu, po kauču po stolu tj gdje je stigao. Zato mislim još jednom provjeriti željezo i nakon toga mu te kapi utrpavat u usta kako god budem znala i umijela. Nema druge. Morat ću na silu.

----------


## Beti3

A zašto ne kapaš te kapi na dojku dok sisa, tik uz njegova usta i sve će pojesti. Ja sam uvijek tako davala vit D-kapi.

Da li si probala kakav je griz ako su kapi u njemu pomiješane? Jer, ako je ukus odvratan, naravno da neće jesti. A njemu je važnije da jede nego da pije kapi. 

Možda najpametnije da te kapi posve odvojiš od hrane.

----------


## Jadranka

> Koje željezo mu daješ, ja sam probala par preparata ništa neće... a ja nemam snage to na sigu ugurati u nju. 
> 21 mjesec 9,9 kg.  
> Inače... ne gasi se, mrtva sam umorna... stalno je u pokretu, stalno neka akcija, čak i dok jede juri po stanu.


Pije legofer, jednu zlicicu ujutro, jednu navecer. I trudim se to mu davati po ps-u, kako pise u uputama, prije obroka, uz iscijedjenu narancu, i bez mlijecnih proizvoda (osim cicija), u okviru dva sata. 

Nekad dodje sam popit, a nekad ga treba uvjeravat, i nagovarat. Kad je pio antibiotik, davala sam mu ga ukamuftkiranog u hranu, al to nije dobro proslo, i cim bi vidio zlicicu, poceo bi okretat glavu, tako da sam ovaj sirup odlucila odvojit od hrane. Kazem mu da ce bit velik i jak, i da ce bit zdraviji. Al zapravo, mislim da je najbitnije, da njemu okus nije tolilo mrzak. Par puta je trazio jos  :Shock: 

A inace je bas bio projeo zadnjih mjesec dana, no sad smo na putu vec tjedan dana i ja (i cici) sam cijeli dan s njime i jako slabo jede. I je, vruce je, i uzbudjen je, i izbijaju mu donje trojke vec tjedan dana, i jutros je dobio i malu temperaturu (pretpostavljam zbog zubica, jer uglavnom je i dobije prije nego mu izbiju), a valjda i vidi koliko je meni odjednom stalo da pojede (inace ga pustim da jede sam, al sad mu ja dajem, ako hoce), al ja bi isto da vise pojede. Jedva se cekam vratit u poznati okolis!

On ima oko 12, 12.5 kila, al je i dosta visok (bice i preko 90 cm), pa je isto mrsavko, djelomicno prebrojivih rebara. 

A pranje zuba, uf, puf! Al vec muse poceo karijes javljat, tako da se trudim nekako oprat mu ih svaku vecer. Al se opet pitam koliko od toga ima koristi kad sise po noci.

----------


## Mojca

> da njemu okus nije tolilo mrzak. Par puta je trazio jos


Ajd probati ćemo Legofer.  :Smile:  Mislim da je okus presudan. 
Hvala

----------


## Beti3

> Istina, jela bi ona i napolitanke, ali mama ne da.


Ozbiljno, zašto joj ne daš napolitanke? Što tu ima loše? Ako nećeš kupovne, pa kupi oblatne i napravi filu. Čokoladnu, od limuna ili naranče, od karamela, mliječnu...Kolike sam ih u životu napravila, popločala bih magistralu  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Dosta je jedan ovisnik o slatkom u kući.  :Grin:  
Domaće kolače naravno jede, napolitanke nisam nikad radila... al kad se već toliko hvališ svojima, rado ti pošaljem adresu u pp.  :Smile:

----------


## margaretica

Dakle, ja odlučila što ću i kako ću.

Kao prvo, neću mu kapi uguravat na silu nego ću mu probat kapati na (eto prvog kompromisa) šećer ili na čokoladu ili na smoki ili na nešto što voli imat u ustima (Beti, cica je super ideja, probat ću i to ako ovo ne uspije).

Drugo, iako sam mislila da će to biti nužno, neću smanjivat niti prestajat s dojenjem, nastavljamo dalje jer osjećam da je to dobro za moje dijete (iako nemam podršku najbližih koji su se već poveselili da smo ove dane gotovi s tim).

Treće, i dalje ću kuhati i nuditi mu iako ću probati biti manje komplicirana po tom pitanju jer sam shvatila da ja nastojim da on jede samo organsko povrće i voće, samo meso za koje znam kako je hranjeno, što manje tj. gotovo ništa šećera, a jednostavno nije moguće da ga zaštitim od svega, nažalost, hrana je takva kakva je (većinom zagađena i tretirana i puna nekih E sastojaka) i dok ne budem imala svoj vrt i par životinjica, morat ću raditi kompromise jbg

Eto, pa javim kako napredujemo.

----------


## giussepe

Evo da se ukljucim i tu i mozda nadjem koju ideju. 
13. mjeseci i dalje je borba oko hrane. Danas recimo ujutro tri zlice griza od pira s breskvom i bananom, popodne 4 zlice krastavca sa sirom i vrhnjem, navecer jedna zlica palente s mrkvom i tikvicom!
Ono katastrofa! I dalje zivi od cice!
Mozda ja ne znam kuhati?!? 
Sto vi nudite tim svojim odbijacima?! 
Da li im dajete za rucak isto sto i sebi?! 
Dinstano na luku, s rajcicom iz tetrapaka?! 
Ja se isto pitam je li to radi cice, a ne zelim ga prestat dojit jer ovako bar znam da nesto kvalitetno dobije preko mog mlijeka!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## IvanaR

Ja za ručak nudim ono što i mi jedemo, uključujući i rajčicu iz tetrapaka. Nemam snage da kuvam drugi ručak koji će biti odbijen. :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Ja pitam što želi jesti. I najčešće to i pojede. 
Jučer smo prolazile kraj dućana i rekla je "ibicu", pitam ju želi ji ribicu jesti, aha kaže. 
Kupim na brzinu smrznuti škrpinu i skoro cijelu ju smaže.

----------


## giussepe

Da bar moj oce rec :Sad: 
On jos ne prica nista.

----------


## Jadranka

Margaretice, mislim da je dobra odluka da nastavis doji . Da bi nagli prekid za njega bio uzasan sok. A tko moze garantirati da bi onda projeo, ili da bi htio jesti raznovrsno. Tvoje mlijeko je ipak uravnotezen izvor raznih nutrijenata.

Ja bi ga mozda na tvom mjestu pokusala svaki dan (il svaki neki) na dva-tri sata ostavit s tatom, ili bakom, ili nekim s kime mu je lijepo. Mozda bi njima stogod vise pojeo.A, ako i ne bi, brzo ce doc cici.

A kapi, ako ne ide, i ja bi mu nakapala na nesto sta voli. Mozes ih vjerojatno i u vodu nakapat (ako pije), ili u malo izdojenog mlijeka. Al isto bi mu i nastavila objasnjava  da ih mora pit.

Mi smo se jucer vratili s puta, i sam je sjeo za stol za rucak, i za veceru, i vikao, papa, papa, i skroz dobro jeo. I cak sam ga uspila odgovorit od cicija ponudom druge hrane (sto nam na putu nije prolazilo ni pod razno).

Ja mu kuham sve isto sto i nama, i svi zajedno jedemo. Ajd, ne stavim mu gljive na pizzu, al to je to. Tako da se trudim da nam svima prehrana bude sto raznovrsnija, da jedemo povrce, voce, meso ribu, s ne previse zacina. A najdrazi su mu meso... I sladoled. Kad prolazimo pokraj ducana, pokazuje prstom prema skrinji i vice mmmm.

Volila bi da jede malo vise jogurta i sireva.

----------


## Jadranka

> Da bar moj oce rec
> On jos ne prica nista.


Giuseppe, jel jede meso, ribu?

----------


## sasa

Jadranka kad si mj pocela davat iste obroke koje i vi jedete?

----------


## mikka

giuseppe meni se to cini super. da je bar moja htjela pojesti po 3-4 zlice po obroku, di bi mi bio kraj. ona bi probala pola zlicice, ili ne bi uopce htjela probati. sad ima 2 godine i projela je nedavno, jako voli variva, pogotovo grahorice. i naravno slatkise ali to ne dam umjesto obroka. i nema veze sto govori, kad na sve sto pitas odgovori da nece. ili trazi cicu  :Grin:

----------


## Jadranka

> Jadranka kad si mj pocela davat iste obroke koje i vi jedete?


Oko godinu dana, mozda malo vise.

----------


## giussepe

Ne jede ni meso ni ribu!
Meso nesto malo zvace pa ispljune van, jedino ako mu ga skroz usitnim pa umuljam u obrok.
S ribom nije nesto odusevljen, a ruku na srce i mi ju slabo jedemo pa nije da sam mu ju cesto nudila. Mogla bi to probat malo isforsirat.
Jedino sto pojede bez ikakvog pogovora su one neke pahuljice ( za laku noc) i jogurt. 
Tako da se onda rucak jede ( tih par zlica) tako da uzmem malo rucka i preko toga jogurt. Muka mi dodje kad vidim sto izvodim samo da malo pojede.

----------


## giussepe

Ja slatkise jos uvijek ne dajem, ni one neke kupovne deserte, smatram da mu je prerano! A i s obzirom da kvalitetno nista ne jede ne zelim da uopce isprobava slatko. Vrhunac nam je petit beure keks. 
Pokusavam mu dati samo voce u ruku ( lubenicu, breskvu, marelicu) pa da jede samo! Nema sanse, prolazi jedino u grizu.
Ono sto mi je nevjerojatno je to sto on nije tip koji visi cijeli dan na cici, on pojede cice i okrene se na drugu stranu i pici dalje svojim putem. Imam osjecaj da mu ne ponudim cicu da bi bio u stanju cijeli dan nista ne jest.
A s druge strane zna pojest za veceru pun tanjur jogurta i palente i nakon toga pocicat kao da nista nije jeo.
Ponekad se pitam jel on opce kuzi sto je hrana ili je njemu jos uvijek hrana jedino moje mlijeko?!

----------


## margaretica

Super vijesti!

Krv smo provjerili! Hemoglobin 115!!!!!! Ne znam od čega se popravilo, ali se popravilo (možda bih trebala grožđici dići spomenik)!!!

Odahnula sam sada kada znam da mu je krv u redu (i sve ostalo u nalazu je ok)!!!!

I dalje mislim da ne jede zbog nacicavanja, danas je prvi "obrok" tražio tek u 11 ujutro, bio je sit od noći. Al' sad kada znam da mu je krv ok neću više biti tako pod pritiskom pa će onda i on možda biti manje pod pritiskom pa će bolje prihvatiti jelo. Možda je stvarno u tome ključ: no sikiriki!

----------


## margaretica

Zaboravila sam napisati da bakama i tati jede bolje ali nije da pojede cijeli obrok, samo koju žličicu više i to je to, digne se i ode svojim putem, iako kada nema mene duže vrijeme npr cijelo jutro, onda nema cice i bude gladan i onda mora jesti i nešto drugo i onda jede šta će?

----------


## Jadranka

Super Margaretice! Mozda ste ga prosli put mjerili nakon viroze pa je zato bio dosta snizen? 

Mi nikako na zelenu granu na ovom godisnjem, jedan dan super jede, jedan dan onako, pa jedan dan bezveze... danas naprimjer skroz slabo... al zato mu je cica po cijeli dan prijatelj broj jedan (danas je na plazi u sat vremena cicao tri puta), a ja sam se odvikla od toliko nacicavanja... i vec mi se dize tlak kad vidim da bi ponovno cicao.... uf :/

----------


## Mojca

Jadranka, suosjećam... 

Razgovor danas navečer nakon dolaska s kupanja:
Što ćeš jesti?
H?
Hoćeš slanutak? 
Ne. 
Hoćeš tjesteninu?
Ne. 
Hoćeš žgance? 
Ne. 
Hoćeš jaja? 
Ne. 
Hoćeš gris? 
Ne. 
Hoćeš pahuljice? 
Ne. 
Hoćeš sir? 
Ne. 
Hoćeš juhu? 
Ne. 
Hoćeš kruh? 
Ne. 

A što hoćeš? 
Mimi. (Kodno ime za cicu.)

I tako je i bilo... pojela ja par zrna slanutka, možda četvrtinu jednog jajeta i tanki rezanac paprike. I navalila na mimi.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jadranka

Sad si me nasmijala  :Smile:  

Mome je jedina recenica u rijecniku Papa cicija! (ili u varijanti kad ne dobije odma Paaaaaaaaaapa Ciiiiiiiiiiiiiiicija!)

----------


## Mojca

Aha... Mimi, mimi.... Miiiimija!!!!

A kužiš li ti da i ti i ja imamo cice muškog roda. 
 :Laughing:

----------


## Jadranka

> Aha... Mimi, mimi.... Miiiimija!!!!
> 
> A kužiš li ti da i ti i ja imamo cice muškog roda.


A vid stvarno  :Laughing:

----------


## IvanaR

Odlično Margaretice, ma kad je hemoglobin OK, baš te briga za (ne)jelo.

----------


## nine

> Sad si me nasmijala  
> 
> Mome je jedina recenica u rijecniku Papa cicija! (ili u varijanti kad ne dobije odma Paaaaaaaaaapa Ciiiiiiiiiiiiiiicija!)


i naš se zove cici  :Smile: ) evo 11mj samo cici cici cici, dan i noć, kad god mu je na dohvatu dok hoda po kući il ga nosim čupa mi majicu i viče aaaaam  :Smile: ) a ostala hrana se broji u 3-4 x par žlica....

----------


## Kate76

> i naš se zove cici ) evo 11mj samo cici cici cici, dan i noć, kad god mu je na dohvatu dok hoda po kući il ga nosim čupa mi majicu i viče aaaaam ) a ostala hrana se broji u 3-4 x par žlica....


Evo nas prošli 18 mjeseci. Kad sam doma onda je mema, mema (kodno ime za cicu). Prođe i ljo ljo to je kakao. I jogurt. I to je to. Kad sam na poslu pojede nešto. Noć je samo naša. Cica i cica.

----------


## margaretica

Samo da vas obavijestim da moje nejedačko dijete napokon jede. 

I to ne da jede nego se ubija u hrani tj nadoknađuje za sve što nije jeo. 

Siše i dalje kao da sutra ne postoji, ali sada tako i jede: kada kuham, stoji pored štednjaka i čeka, kada stavim na stol ne može dočekati da ga počnem hraniti, ako hladim jelo skoro da ne počne plakati kako ne može dočekati. 

Zainteresirao se i da sam nauči piti iz čaše i držati žlicu i viljušku. 

Jede sve: povrće na sve načine, juhe bistre i guste, složence, variva, meso, ribu, tjesteninu, čokoladu, grickalice kupovne i one koje ja ispečem, kolače....ma jede sve osim voća, to mu nije najdraže iako se ove sezone najeo kupina, smokvi i grožđa. Npr jabuke, kruške ili sada mandarine ne želi staviti u usta, ali i ne mora dok ostalo jede tako dobro. E da, niti mliječne proizvode baš ne voli npr jogurte, mliječne namaze i slično, ali ni ne brinem se jer doji puno pa mu to valjda niti nije potrebno. 

Samo da napomenem da ja s tim nisam imala apsolutno ništa: jednostavno je jedan dan pojeo doručak, pa ručak i onda večeru. I nastavio tako.

Naravno da mi je drago: sada mi je još veći gušt planirati obroke i kuhati. Evo, baš mi se kuha piletina na lovački za sutra. Sutra ću još njoke uz to i njegovoj sreći neće biti kraja. 

Mislim da mu je željezo sada na gornjoj granici ili će bit uskoro. 

Ali, da ne bude sve idilično, prestao je spavati danju: ode u krevet, budemo i po 40 minuta, ali on jednostavno ne zaspi i ne spava mu se cijeli dan, po ponašanju vidim da mu fali, ali ne može zaspati nikako, a nije da se ne trudi: leži u tišini i doji, ali jednostavno ne zaspi, ali dobro, to je neka druga tema....

Eto, samo sam to htjela podijeliti s vama: nakon 20 i nešto sitno mjeseci, moje čeljade je napokon prihvatilo i drugu hranu.

----------


## giussepe

Margaretica bas mi je drago radi vas! Nadam se da cemo i mi to uskoro dozivjet! Ja se i dalje trudim i kuham, ali kolicine hrane koje on pojede su minimalne! 
Cula sam vec da ima situacija da dijete jedan dan jednostavno pocne jest! Jedva cekam taj dan :Smile: 
Mi isto i dalje dojimo, mislila sam u nekom momentu prestat jer kao ako ne doji pocet ce jest! Mozda!
Brzo sam oduststala od te ideje... Nekako si mislim ajde bar da kroz mlijeko dobije nesto kvalitetno!
A i kako ide stariji to vise trazi cicat i na cici je po 20 min sto mi nije radio od kad je imao mjesec dana :Undecided:

----------


## bucka

evo i nas
12mj
po danu ne cica puno jer sam na poslu, ali zato po noci valjda sve nadoknadi
jede vrlo slabo
zapravo kako koje jelo, ali se uglavnom borimo da pojede bilo što
jednu malu žličicu pojede tek iz treceg puta
otvara usta minimalno
ma show totalni
ja uopce nemam zivaca za hraniti ga
i slabo pije (cini mi se da ima malo popisanih pelena)

----------


## Mojca

Ne znam da li je utjeha ili sol na ranu... ali ov akoja će skoro 2 godine i dalje više voli cicu nego hranu ako smo same... i ja sam tanka sa živcima dok ona jede, a same smo... pa ju većinom tata hrani, a ja zbrišem u drugu prostoriju. 
Čuvalici ok jede.

----------


## Jadranka

J. se isto zeljezo popelo na gornju granicu (il tu negdi). Uglavnom dobro papa... makar svakih tjedan-dva-tri par dana sve nesto usitno jede. Al onda to i nadoknadi iducih par dana. Cicija (Mimija, Pipija, Didija  :Wink:  uglavnom papa za uspavljivanje, razbudjivanje i po noci. Kad je budan, bas i ne trazi. A ako i trazi, lako mu je odvratit paznju il ponudit nesto drugo (osim, ako nije neki ekstra potresan dogadjaj, tipa vadjenje krvi prosli tjedan):

----------


## midis

Evo i nas u klubu!! Moja je krenula kao odličan jedač, sta god sam joj nudila sve je tamanila, kuhana brokula je no.1!! Krenula u jaslice, tete kažu da smaze sve sto joj daju, prva trci za stol kada vidi da ide klopa! Onda su krenule viroze, prehlade, tri zuba (četvorke) odjedanput i stop s jelom!! Muku mučimo već mjesec dana, vadili ako krv željezo extra nisko!!! Sada sam se bas zabrinula jer samo cica i cjelo vrijeme sam mislila da joj je to dovoljno, ali očito nije... Dobili smo Legofer, pa ćemo sada vidjeti!!
Negdje sam pročitala da djete cicanjem dobiva jako malo željeza ali ono sto dobije je 100% iskoristivo!
A ja krcata željezom, čak sam ga u nekim fazama imala i puno previše!!

----------


## puntica

ako si odlučila davati legofer, moraš ga davati u kombinaciji s c vitaminom, inače je beskoristan

----------


## giussepe

I moj B. Isto zeljezo na donjoj granici! Na Legofer je dosta lose reagirao, nadutost, vjetrovi, proljev... Trazila sam nesto drugo i sad pije Aktiferin! Obavezno u kombinaciji s c vitaminom! Kupujem tekuci! 
Nakon zadnje viroze i isto tako izbijanja istovremeno 4 cetvorke, nikakav apetit, samo cica... Dosta je smrsavio :Sad:  
Al evo apetit se sva sreca vratio!

Sretno, drz fige da pocne jest!

----------


## midis

Da li je dovoljno ako Legofer popije sa sokom od iscjeđene naranče ili baš mora biti nekakv dodatak?

----------


## giussepe

Mislim da mora biti dodatak, ali najbolje pitaj u ljekarni.
Mi smo kupili taj neki skroz prirodni Vit. C baš za djecu.

----------


## Mojca

Samo da dovršim priču.. moja je isto projela nakon željeza. Ferrum lek.

----------

